# The Kiwi Farms Fourth Annual Secret Santa *CLOSED*



## Surtur (Oct 19, 2015)

Welcome to the Fourth Annual Kiwi Farms Secret Santa! For the last few years I have ran an event where all us Kiwi Spergs get together and make gifts for each other. Last year was a success and we once again broke the record for the number of participants, this year I expect this to happen again! The first year (sadly lost to a TOS) we had around 30 people. In 2013 we had 43. Last year we had 54. I hope we can break at least 60 this year! I am starting this a bit earlier this year to give people more time this year to make gifts.

Anyways, here are the rules:

*1. The gift must be something you made yourself.*


It must be something you created, and something transferable via pm


Acceptable

Art you made

A story you wrote

A game you made

Music you wrote yourself

Any media you yourself have created.


Unacceptable

Electronic Gift Cards

Purchased Digital Content

Any media you did not make yourself.

Anything purchased with cash.

Simply put, this is something from the heart and must be something that you did not pay for.

A bit of a change from last year, a participant who has a 3D Printer can set a choice to receive a 3D Printable gift. This is kind of a test thing this year, as most people still don’t have #D printers, but if you have one and would not have a problem receiving one, it is an option for your Santa


*2. The gift must be appropriate*

After last year, I think I need to specify more here. Gifts should be mostly SFW. Like, I get that gifts often revolve around lolcows but please make sure your recipient would be ok with it. Photoshop’s of shock images, such as goatse and 9/11 are never acceptable.


*3. Please turn it in on time.*

Sign-ups will last until November 20th, the Friday before thanksgiving. You will receive your assignment sometime that weekend. From there you have until December 24th to turn in your gift. If you cannot create your gift in time, you have until December 10th to drop out without punishment. If you fail to turn in a gift and do not give an explanation, you will not be allowed to participate in future Secret Santa events.


*4. Sign up requirements.*

In order to participate you must:

Be able to access off-topic

Be in good standing (As in, not a shit head)

Have not been banned from Previous Secret Santas.


So this year I also have a few extra things I need.


In the first two evens, @Fibonacci  assisted me in this even and later year, @Watcher  did and I cannot thank them enough. However, this year neither can do so and I would like at least one volunteer to assist me in handing out assignments, receiving and later giving out the gifts on Christmas Eve and Christmas day. You may still participate in the event even if you are helping me.


I will also be asking for people to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000. If you have been here before, you know the drill. I need people to make back up gifts in case a Santa is unable to deliver a gift, so if you are willing to do an emergency gift, let me know.


Anyways, I will start:

*Name:* Surtur

*Likes: *Video games, PC games, Dungeons & Dragons, Tabletop games in general, reptiles, science fiction, cheesy horror movies, Lovecraftian things, Mystery Science Theater 3000, Vikings.

*Dislikes:* Idiots, nerds, hipsters, my job, strawberries, JJ Abrams, F.A.T.A.L

*Fun Fact About Me:* Not a fan of Kiwi fruit.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No

*Participants:*

1 Sutur
2 Alan Pardew
3 The Doctor
4 Coster
5 ChurchofGodBear
6 Night Terror
7 _blank_
8 Asmik Otaku
9 AbetheDemon
10 Len Kaganomey
11 Magpie
12 Scratch This Nut
13 Trapped_Fairy
14 MerriedxReldnahc
15 VLAD
16 AN/ALR-56
17 Pandas Galore
18 Mauvwomyn Shuffleboard
19 Lechugark
20 karngood8
21 Pikonic
22 Elijah
23 Clownshirt
24 The Viking of Dissaproval
25 Hi I am From Page 6
26 Cumrobbery
27 Quijibo69
28 Valiant
29 Yog-Sogoth
30 Dalish
31 Have a pepsi
32 Papa nier
33 The Lizard Queen
34 Fire Sharpie
35 Hat
36 Rat Speaker
37 Spooky Scary
38 Dr Meme
39 Sanae Kochiya
40 Master Disaster
41 Nanoblock Enthusiast
42 Venusaur
43 Hellblazer
44 Marionette
45 FallenSaint
46 Philosophy Zombie
47 Misty
48 Jonzun
49 Chanbob
50 Shiningpokestar
51 Stan Commodore
52 cheersensei
53 amandahugenkiss
54 TheMightyMonarch
55 Lagoona Blue
56 Bones
57 BoldySpicy
58 Voiceguy
59 GG Alin
60 Sigyn
61 Enix Squared
62 The Master Debater
63 Flamesoul
64 Dollars2009(Hunger Mythos)
65 Grand Number Of Pounds
66 Dork of Ages
67 Admiral
68 Ja'mie
69 King Casio
70 APerson
71 Abeline
72 John Furrman
73 Dog Telephone
74. Meatslab
75 Flowers for Sonichu
76 Randell Fragg


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Alan Pardew

*Likes: *Video games, PC games, Steam, Nintendo, Simulation games, Open-world games, Strategy games, Games with good mod support, Game shows, Board games, Association Football, Pokemon, Lolcows, Classic music, Comics, Cartoons, Programming, Modding, Classic games, Music.

*Dislikes:* Fetishes in general, Bad memory

*Fun Facts About Me:* 

I haven't played TF2 in 10 months and still counting ever since I got a Bill's Hat.
I knew a bit of the Chinese language.
*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## cans.wav (Oct 19, 2015)

Name: The_Doctor
Likes: PC Gaming, Germany, Shitting on Lolcows, Holidays, Spooky Stuff, Computer stuff a la /g/ (/tech/)
Dislikes: Edgelords, Unwarranted Self-Importance,  Cartoon Animation (ruined by the lolcows)

Fun Facts About Me: Although never visiting Germany, and knowing very little German, I am very engrossed in German culture (all of my family pre 1939 lived in Germany, on both sides)
I fucking despise cherry pie.
I've met a lolcow in real life, by accident.

Receive a 3D Printable Gift: No.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:  Yes, PM when/ if it's needed.


----------



## YI 457 (Oct 19, 2015)

*I'm in. 

Name:* Abilene

*Likes: *vidya, books, traveling, cooking, movies, music, writing, more books, photography, blood, lolcows, even more books, painting, editing, Plinkett, some tv shows (currently watching Mr. Robot, not bad at all), feels, and so on.

*Dislikes:* short-term memory loss, hungovers, USI, crazy fandoms.

*Fun Facts About Me:*

I am a digital hoarder.
I live in Europe.
I am currently learning russian, next will be chinese.
*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: don't have a printer, but I could find one.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* maybe? PM with more information


----------



## Coster (Oct 19, 2015)

Name: 

Likes: Vidya gaems, anime (no big boob high school harem shit, stuff like DBZ, Yu Yu Hakusho, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, etc.), puns, King of the Hill, Steven Universe it's a neat show ok, wordplay, non-lyrical music

Dislikes: Spiders, shitty anime, puns I find awful (super low bar, just sayin)

Fun Facts about me: My avatar is from a manga only I have a translation for and it's a character I'm super attached to, I can do voices and would like to be a voice actor, and I love to draw.

Receive a 3D Printable Gift: No

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## SP 199 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm not creative enough/too lazy to participate but I can help out if you need it


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* ChurchOfGodBear

*Likes: *MST3k, Comic books, Metroid, boobs, science fiction of any sort

*Dislikes:* Anime (there, I said it), Celebrities with no actual talent (TMZ material), SJWs, Diet Soda

*Fun Fact About Me:*  I spend way more time talking about video games than actually playing them.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: I don't have a 3D printer, but if you wanted to send me something, and could send me a 2D mockup, I'd store the file for future reference. 

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Sure


----------



## Night Terror (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name: *Night Terror
*Likes: *TF2, Dota 2, Payday 2, heavy metal and classic rock, synthwave music/aesthetic, meat, giant robots, big boob harem anime, reptiles (crocodiles!), furry nonsense
*Dislikes: *People who take things too seriously, man. And babies
*Fun Fact About Me: *I wanted to be a military sniper when I was a kid. It's a career I still occasionally consider to this day.
*Receive a 3D Printable Gift*: No
*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: No, I'm far too unreliable and irresponsible


----------



## _blank_ (Oct 19, 2015)

IT'S TIME.

*Name:* Blank. (The underscores are silent, unless you are a saucy child.)

*Likes:* Vidya (bascially anything published by Bethesda, Earth Defense Force, 999, etc.), early 90s comics (New Warriors, Darkhawk, Ghost Rider), Black Lagoon, Prog Rock, Hard Rock, Clutch, Genuine humor, Spam musubi, the sublime roundness of James Spader's head, chicks with bitchin' tattoos, the smell of rain on hot asphalt, alcohol-based markers, anything sung by Graham Bonnet, "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot.   

*Dislikes:* Animal abuse, Fantards, Comedies (except for Steve Martin, Bill Murray, and Chris Farley movies), Webcomics, San Francisco, Florida, the number 28, Liars, Thieves, modern comic books (anything after House of M), being part of the bandwagon, the word "wholesome," any music that is mostly comprised of ukeleles, and/or plinky pianos, Forced Fun.

*Fun Facts: *

SCORPIOOOOOOO
Was very much a borderline SJW for most of his life. But after the last few years of watching internet culture and popular culture degenerate into where everything is offensive and just by existing he is offending something... Blank just doesn't give a fuck anymore and is only ashamed for spending years trying to appease everyone.

Tends to swear, like, a lot. It's gotten to the point where it's almost completely unconscious to do so.

The Charles Dickens of Disco.
Somehow hasn't been involved in any Kiwi Drama yet, but promises to do better in the future.

*Receive a 3D Printable Gift:* Nope

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Let's do this. Give me five.
---------------------------

There, hopefully that gives people something to go off of.


----------



## Asmik Otaku (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name: Asmik Otaku

Likes:  *Soccer, Anime, Beer, Tea, Coffee, Black Licorice, EDM, Indie Games, NES, Japanese Candies, computers, photography, Cats, Nature, also a fan of the band Mew, BABYMETAL, fitness, fit Asian women (yum), SUVs, gold watches, Android, Business (especially finance and accounting)

*Dislikes: *Bananas, Red Licorice, Raccoons, Needles, Surprises (though I'm willing to make an exception), most heavy metal, American Football, weeaboos, Blondie babes (sorry, just not my cup of tea), philosophy, my ex girlfriend, socialism

*Fun Fact About Me: *I am terrified of needles despite having both my ears pierced. I can read and write in Arabic (though not very well). I'm lactose intolerant (Yay Arab Genetics)

*Receive a 3D Printable Gift*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: No

Please note, I will be in Japan from the 26th of December to the second week of January. Don't panic if I'm unable to share my gift for a while.


----------



## Abethedemon (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name*: Abethedemon
*Likes*: Metal, religion, art, writing, the occult, tabletop games, speculative fiction, Cthulhu Mythos, anthropology, weird stuff, obscure stuff, books, puns, the word "memes".
*Dislikes*: Having to choose between things, most (but not all) fandoms, indie music, unironic memes, people who try too hard.
*Fun Facts*: When I was a kid, I wanted to be a professional "Bathroom Critic"
I write piano doom metal about tabletop games, archaeology and My Little Pony.
*Receive a 3D Printable Gift*: I don't have a 3D printer.
*Can you be an X-mas Spirit Bot 9000?*: Nope.


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Len Kagamoney

*Likes: *Undertale, cave story (mimigas especially), Vocaloid, anime, Indie Vidya Games like yume nikki/.flow, jpop, lolcows, medicine, furry stuff, dogs, horses, ghosts/the paranormal, jersey devil, gore, horror movies, okami, RE4, pokemon, skeletons, halloween

*Dislikes:* people who take their religions too far, sjws, transtrenders, smash bros, spaghetti

*Fun Fact About Me:* Once when I was taking cookies out of the oven my hand slipped and I punched one

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: Don't have a 3D printer

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Yes


----------



## Magpie (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Magpie

*Likes: *Birds (big shock I'm sure), animals in general, video games (FPSs, RPGs, and rhythm games come to mind but I like a whole bunch), drawing/painting/sculpting/etc., furry bullshit, esoteric Danish alt-rock/indie band Mew, birds again for good measure, cooking, nature, taxidermy/bone collecting/vulture culture stuff, foreign languages, Ghibli films, candles/incense/good smelling stuff...  Did I mention birds yet?

*Dislikes:* People on both sides of the SJW - Anti-SJW spectrum, children, people who treat animals like shit and/or with disrespect, modern art, typography, most graphic designers.

*Fun Facts About Me:*

I'm an aspiring polyglot and am currently working on finishing off German after years of study.  After that I hope to get fluent in Spanish, then start picking up other languages.  They're damn cool.  
I want to get into taxidermy, but I don't exactly have the space for it unless I wanted to start burying things in flower pots.
I really have no idea where the heck life is going to take me and I am just kind of rolling with it.  Chances are I'll keep moving around places because a military brat childhood gave me a terminal case of wanderlust.
*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: Not able to get to a 3D printer easily I'm afraid.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Scratch This Nut

*Likes: *Horror, art, cats, Pokemon, unicorns,  Adventure Time, Studio Ghibli, Marvel, painting, nature, Shiba Inus, Greek Mythology

*Dislikes:* Being stabbed, edgy kids, SJWs, fetish art

*Fun Fact About Me:* 1. I'm currently trying to illustrate a book about dogs from around the world and make a webcomic about a hospital run by monsters.
2. I have a shelter puppy that's half husky, part Shepard, and part Golden.  Her name is Ellie.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* If I have the time, but for now, no.


----------



## Trapped_Fairy (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name: *Trapped_Fairy

*Likes: *Chinese Water Dragons/Reptiles in general, Skeletons, HP Lovecraft, Edgar Allan Poe, Venus flytraps, SOMA, anything involving_ The Thing on the Doorstep,_ anything chemistry or psychology related, sappy romance manga, cute or funny icons

*Dislikes: *MLP, gross fetish stuff, new overused memes (ancient ones are fine), fandoms, sad animals

*Fun Fact About Me: *I'm currently a biology major and collect Giant Microbes (little germ and cells plushies)

*Receive a 3D Printable Gift*: Nope.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: No


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* MerriedxReldnahc

*Likes: *Cats, Heavy metal, especially Metalachi ( El Cucuy is my husbando) and Black Sabbath, (And GWAR. GWAR is the shit) Skulls and various dead things, drawing and writing comics, MST3K or weird movies in general

*Dislikes:* Vampires that sparkle, Benedict Cuberbatch's general existence, when people tell me to turn my Steel Panther down

*Fun Fact About Me:* I've been collecting bones for several years, and my favorite bones are vertebrae. I am also an aspiring comic artist with a graphic novel in progress.  
Protip: I am a girl

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* I'd love to, but I've got too many other things to do.


----------



## VLAD (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh yes.

*Name: *VLAD

*Likes: *Hammer horror movies, doom/stoner/sludge/drone metal, anything Mad Max, China Mieville, HP Lovecraft, salmiakki, stroopwaffels, Iceland, Fedsmoker, Metal Gear Solid 5.

*Dislikes: *Forced gender-neutral pronouns, forced memes, transtrenders, Top 40, the fact that Martin Shkreli is still alive.

*Fun Facts: *I just bought my 500th LP today.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?:* No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Not at this time of year.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:a radar that everyone thinks its funny cause it has "anal" on it. 

Likes:nationalistic anthem's,everything mechanical and military shit,the 2nd amendment, Brazilian booty,pão de queijo,feijoada,churrasco,vidya gaems,imperial Japan,ancient cultures and planes,(I fucking love planes *foams*).
Dislikes:speaking against my country, mixing up Spanish with Portuguese,far-left,fascists,anime that it isn't made by studio ghibli,weaboos and Portuguese people.

Fun facts:I named myself because I like planes and lolcows,so I picked a radar warning receiver to "locate lolcows", sadly several people that I like have became halal before I could warn them 
Also I'm Brazilian, I'm not a hot Latino man with a thick accent,sorry,also we don't go wearing green and yellow bikinis and party all day,sorry.
Also I have nightmares about my poor English being mixed up with autism and I being declared a halal.

3d gifts: man,perhaps when its 2050 that this creepy tech arrives here,so no.
Can you be a  x-mas spirit bot?: wut is that*


----------



## Pandas Galore (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Pendez Galore

*Likes: *video games [specifically starcraft, Journey, League of Legends, Shadow of the Colossus and the Jak series, ESPECIALLY OVERWATCH], cute asian fashion, Physics, Astronomy, chill electronic music, Piano music.

*Dislikes:* lewd, crude, most tabletop games like D&D, horror in general, idiots, Metal music, rap.

*Fun Fact About Me:* Isn't religious but still celebrates Christmas because some of my best memories are from it.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:*No


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Mauv

*Likes:* You (), fueling the fight, bootlegs and knockoffs, the Punchmaster, stupid old comic book advertisements, skelemen, cats, bees, spacemen, pretty dresses and faggy shit like that, robots, silly things, Engrish, Stephen Chow movies.

*Dislikes:* Fremdschämen, that kind of music with the wubs or something of that nature, babies.

*Fun Fact About Me:* My weight in pounds is equivalent to the number of completed Pokedex entries my dad had in Pokemon Blue.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: I don't even have a 2D printer. Please don't send me any number of D's.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:*
Prime Directives:
1. Serve the public trust
2. Protect the innocent
3. Uphold holiday cheer
4. (classified)
(yes)


----------



## Lechugark (Oct 19, 2015)

*I'm in

Name:* Lechugark

*Likes: *Video games, Metal Gear, John LeCarre, The YNC, Comics and anything from the CWCki lore
*Dislikes:* League of Legends, Bosses, Reagueton.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I once fell into a mill

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## karngood8 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* karngood8

*Likes: *Music (esp jazz/dad rock), PC games, tabletop games, science/technology, basically anything fantasy, Ghibli, Jojo, disgustingly sweet food, animals, origami

*Dislikes:* Metal, hipster music, memes of any kind, doing work, politics in my secret santa, League of Legends, modern art, youtube 'celebs'

*Fun Fact About Me:* I bought leather pants for a Halloween costume yesterday

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: Yes

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll add more stuff later...

*Name:* Pikonic

*Likes: *Mystery Science Theater 3000,  Pittsburg Steelers, New York Giants, New York Mets, Board games, rap music (East Coast, west is ok too), the Twilight Zone, botany. Legend of Zelda, Starfox, League of Legends. 

*Dislikes:* Mad retarded people, hoes, techno, New England Patriots, Philidelphia Eagles, New York Yankees.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I make my own  mead but still regular a bar.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* If needed.


----------



## Elijah (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Tardigrade

*Likes:* Cosmology, space, hunting, frogs, microbiology, WoW, plushies, art, clay figurines

*Dislikes:* Caramel

*Fun Fact About Me:* I enjoy making little clay buffalos.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No thank you

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No*


----------



## Clownshirt (Oct 19, 2015)

Name: Clownshirt

Likes: Vidya (Mostly RPGs/MMORPGs), D&D, Dragons, Birds, stationery, Bad Lip Readings, writing, animated movies, bad animated movies

Dislikes: Military shooter type games, onions, Kings of Leon, TV dramas

Fun Fact About Me: Vincent Price is my great great uncle or some shit

Receive a 3D printable gift?: No

Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 3000?: Yes


----------



## Glaive (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Glaive

*Likes:  *Music production, security, synths, beer+mead, Welcome to the NHK, Kaiji, IRC, Onionland, feels, hardstyle, hockey masks, New Zealand, twitch shooters, sushi, travel, imageboards, bitcoins, hugs, making lists

*Dislikes:* Furs, Tumblr, Banter, Hipsters, slow music, bullying, change, tfwnogf

*Fun Fact About Me: *Certified pillow fort engineer 

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: Yes

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## Surtur (Oct 19, 2015)

Glad to see so many people sign up! Will update when I get home. Also @Bones if you wish to help me with the event send me a PM.


----------



## The Viking of Disapproval (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* The Viking of Disapproval

*Likes: *Barn owls, corvids, coyotes, Scandinavian history, guns, demonology, cryptids, Undertale, Yume Nikki (& the fan-made games), Shadow of the Colossus, Earthbound, Japanese horror, pixel art, NGE, Cowboy Bebop, Haibane Renmei, Kaiba, Vinland Saga, Oyasumi Punpun, WWII documentaries, Game of Thrones, and Vikings. I like super weird music; Starfucker, Lorn, Tame Impala, Radiohead, Moremoney, Fever Ray, etc.  

*Dislikes:* Children, stinkbugs, most fast food, root beer, chocolate, twitter, fandoms, bad parents and pet owners, unwarranted self-importance, fetishes like inflation and shit, religious extremists, radical feminists, anything to do with modern social justice or tumblr politics. I'm full of hate.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I've had the hiccups for the past hour. 

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: That'd be awesome, but I wouldn't be able to print it.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Probably not, sorry!


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Oct 19, 2015)

*I'll play. 

Name: *Hi I Am From Page 6

*Likes: *Music (classical music in particular and I also enjoy metal, but I like interesting stuff from any genre), reading (speculative fiction and philosophical fiction are my favourites), puzzle games, number and logic puzzles, crosswords (especially cryptics), cool art, crafts of various kinds, being outdoors in nature by myself, anything that makes me laugh (anything dry, deadpan and morbid will work)

*Dislikes: *the colour pink, pastel colours, girly stuff, cutesy stuff, people, romance, historical fiction for the most part, people who don't text in full sentences, New Age hippie bullshit

*Fun Fact About Me: *I have hairy big toes

*Receive a 3D Printable Gift*: Nope.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: No


----------



## cumrobbery (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll be in this
Name: Cumrobbery

Likes: The video games, anime, weird movies, horror (particularly body horror), ancient weaponry and armor, money, Pokemon, green haired anime girls, smoked cheese

Dislikes: Pretentious things, Studio Ghibli, a lot of shounen anime, annoying YouTube game commentators, Minecraft, League of Legends, Frozen, Minions, MLP, Steven Universe

Fun fact about me: I got attacked by a snake a few days ago

Receive a 3D printable gift: No

Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: No


----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Quijibo69

*Likes:  *Cats,  Super Mario, Portal, Half-life, Silent Hill, Garfield, The Simpsons before season 11, Chocolate, 
               Sushi, Some cartoons, Creepy movies and tv shows.
*
Dislikes:* Anime, Star Trek and Star Wars, Reality tv, Adam Sandler, My Job.

*Mixed Feelings: *Futurama

*Fun Fact About Me:* I know something juicy.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: Nope, I'm poor.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No, I don't know what that is.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Valiant

*Likes: *Space, Information Technology, Sci-Fi, 40k, musicals.

*Dislikes: *Dumb horses. 

*Fun Fact About Me:* I only romance human characters in any game. I am vanilla as fuck.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *I can make one.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Yog-Sothoth

*Likes: *Cats, Dogs, Birds (animals in general),  King of the hill, Vidya, Most music, Bootleg video games.

*Dislikes:* Politics, People taking the internet to seriously.

*Fun Fact About Me: *I float around in space.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## Dalish (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Dalish 

*Likes: *Dragon Age, King of the Hill, Breaking Bad, Batman, cats, pretentious Hollywood movies, Joaquin Phoenix, true crime shit, Star Trek (Original Series/Animated Series/tribbles) 

*Dislikes:* Furries, overpriced burritos, weeaboos

*Fun Fact About Me:* I am jew 
*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: YES. *


----------



## Have a Pepsi (Oct 19, 2015)

Name: Have a Pepsi

Likes: Pepsi, lizards, Hawaii, Michael Jackson, Queen, Dread Zeppelin, Steven Universe (Pearl is my favorite) (Santa's watching you be nice), Pikmin, Smash Bros., Super Mario Sunshine (bit of a phase on account of my enthusiasm for the hacking community)

Dislikes: Coca-Cola, SocJus, most trendy shows besides SU

Fun Facts About Me:
As I said I like lizards, and my pet Savannah monitor, Cocoa, is my closest companion.
I speak 3 languages; one of them being my native language, and is the most spoken; another one that's almost completely useless; and a third one that's even more useless, since it's pretty much only required today to get through some academia.

Receive a 3D printable gift?: No, thank you.

X-MAS ROBOT: False


----------



## Papa Nier (Oct 19, 2015)

Eh, fuck it. I'm in.

*Name:* Papa Nier

*Likes: *1) Vidya - particularly survival horror and the works of Fumito Ueda (ICO, Shadow of the Colossus), Keiichiro Toyama (Siren, Silent Hill 1), and that goddamn lunatic Taro Yoko (Drakengard, Nier). The last is really more of a love-hate relationship, though. Help me. 2) Harlan Ellison. 3) The Glass Menagerie. 4) Death of a Salesman. 5) Dogs, particularly huskies and German shepherds. 6) The Princess Bride (book and movie). 7) Awful fan fiction.  It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. 9) Orson Welles radio plays. 10) Stephen King's Misery. 11) Live theatre.

*Dislikes:* 1) Rural areas. 2) Cockroaches. 3) Extreme SJWs. 4) Extreme anti-SJWs. 5) People who won't shut the fuck up about how much they love Frozen. 6) People who won't shut the fuck up about how much they hate Frozen. 7) People who say they'll meet up at a set time and make excuses until they arrive three hours late.  Celery. 9) A Streetcar Named Desire. 10) Pretentious indie games. 11) David Cage.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I have been held at gunpoint more times than I can recall. /ow the edge

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## Surtur (Oct 19, 2015)

ChuckSlaughter said:


> *Well it looks like stolen credit card data is A-ok.  *


Do I really need to specify gifts should not be criminally obtained?


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Oct 19, 2015)

Well, this sounds like a thing. I can always use a new avatar.
*
Name: *The Lizard Queen (I can do anything. )

*Likes: *Non fetish art of all kinds. Psychology, Lizards, Undertale, Old-school adventure games, Green, Jo-Co, WoW.
*
Dislikes: *Stalkers, Bad grammar, People who post in all caps, Fetishes and porn, Salesmen who call during meal times, Rap music, Kids on my lawn.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I 'm secretly a balding, middle aged neckbeard that has become one with a computer chair in his mother's basement. I get my food through a tube, draw inflation art, and am basically worse than Hitler. Real name, Len Shaner. I may or may not be a furry.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* If needed.


----------



## Firesharpie (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Firesharpie

*Likes: *Dungeons & Dragons, Steven Universe, Pokemon (especially Eevee and Mew!), comics, cats, Doctor Who (sometimes), making fun of bad movies (which often includes Doctor Who...)

*Dislikes: *Doctor Who (sometimes), being ignored, SJWs, tryhards, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon webcomics (there are more out there than you think)

*Fun Facts About Me:* I love to voice act and to draw. I actually have my own webcomic.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## Hat (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name: *Hat.

*Likes: *America, history, video games (to a moderate extent), the Kiwi Farms, Christmas (the religious aspect), and not a whole lot else.

*Dislikes: *Gay shit, leftism, animé, pretentious douche-bags who go to Starbucks, smart-phones, most television, and a whole lot more I can't think of right now.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I have not worn a hat in years.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No.


----------



## John Furrman (Oct 19, 2015)

I do not want to receive any gifts, as I have no real interests to cater to.

However I will make a pretty drawing for a, uh, two lucky people.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: AFFIRMATIVE*


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name: *Rat Speaker

*Likes: *Soccer. Chuck Palahniuk. Arsenal. Crystal Palaces mascot, Kayla. USMNT/USWNT. Punk rock. Neil Gaimen. 'Merica. Vodka. The farms. Kurt Vonnegut. Weed. Christmas. Puffertons!

*Dislikes:* Tottenham Hotspurs. Dynastia. Mexico. EDM. Kwanzaa. G. Bush. Furries.

*Fun facts:* I know next to nothing about CWC and could care less. I am finally going back to school for moar smarts.

*3D printer: *nope.

*Xmas spirit bot 9000: * not as of now.


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Spooky_Scary

*Likes: *Video games, Ice Hockey (NYR), History, Curry... any really, Szechuan Cuisine,  Hong Kong Crime dramas, Arsenal, MST3K, Green Bay Packers, Tiki drinks, Molson, Wild Turkey Whiskey, Club Soda, Macau,  Gundam, Hair Metal, 

*Dislikes:* Brooklyn, Filipino Beer, Nuclear Warfare, French Food, Manchester United, Trigger Warnings, The Spud formerly known as ADF, Any Philadelphia based sports franchise, Any LA based sports franchise, Afrikaaner Beach Parties, People who don't understand that the left lane is the fast lane and/or for passing, and tardiness...

*Fun Fact About Me:* Accidentally ruined a (minor) piece of American History

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## Dr. Meme (Oct 19, 2015)

*Name:* Dr. Meme

*Likes: *Assorted Homosexual weeaboo shit, Metal Gear Solid, Sufjan Stevens, TF2, Earthbound.

*Dislikes:* Furries, Bronies, unironic memey shit.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I'm one of the few members that were grandfathered in before the 18+ rule became mandatory

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: I don't have a printer, so unless you're gonna mail it to me then no

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Possibly


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Oct 20, 2015)

I will do my absolute best to not regret doing this.
*
Name:* Sanae Kochiya

*Likes: *Touhous, vidya gaymes, animu and mango, League of Legends, long-winged rants and rambling, coffee, tea, arguing with people about whether coffee or tea is better, weeb shit, sci-fi shit, fantasy shit, laughing at morons, \m/etal and techno, writing, reading, pretty little collectibles, fanart, sleeping

*Dislikes:* Deadlines, lack of time, bugs, spiders, my gas bill, unironic retards, procrastination, coffee with no sugar or sweetener, 100+ temperatures, forum in-fighting, slow laptops, people telling me to decide on things, a 10% battery, sleeping

*Fun Fact About Me:* 1) I'm a junior in college and yet some people still mistake me as being in high school.  I age gracefully, apparently.
2) Sanae Kochiya is actually my third favorite Touhou character.  I was torn between her and my two other favorite Touhou characters, but my favorite Touhou character is literally the identity I like to assume in most online groups which would make it stupidly easy to track me if you really ever tried.  Also Sanae artwork is literally everywhere.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## MasterDisaster (Oct 20, 2015)

*Name: *MasterDisaster* 

Likes: *Comics, Deadpool, Cake
*
Dislikes: *The taste of orange juice and toothpaste, sweaters
*
Fun Fact About Me: *I once ate a Beggin' Strip to see if it tastes like bacon.  It does not.
*
Receive a 3D printable gift?: *No sir.
*
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: Long as I can get away with writing/recording something, sure.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 20, 2015)

MasterDisaster said:


> *Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: Long as I can get away with writing/recording something, sure.


Most likely the best gift a kiwi can get.


----------



## NanoBlockEnthusiast (Oct 20, 2015)

*Name: *NanoBlockEnthusiast*

Likes: *Nanoblocks, video games (mostly rpgs but I play a lot of TF2), adult oriented cartoons (like Rick and Morty, Metalocalypse, Super Jail, not hentai), shitty MIDIs, neue deutsche härte music, country music, papercraft, horror movies, sci-fi and fantasy novels. 
*
Dislikes: *fursuits, horses, peas, beans, family.
*
Fun Fact About Me: *I really enjoy that feeling when you're on a plane and your stomach drops and for a moment it feels like it isn't there. That's a neat feeling.
*
Receive a 3D printable gift?: *No thank you.
*
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: No, sorry.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok, so I have updated the list, let me know if I have missed you or if I misspelled your name. So far so good, 43 people in 12 hours, so I am looking forward to a big SS this year. Also, @Bones and @Trickie will be Surturs Little Helpers this year, so thanks a bunch to you two.


----------



## Venusaur (Oct 20, 2015)

Aw, yes. Done two of these so far, sign me up again.
*
Name: *Venusaur
*
Likes: *Pokemon, video games, art, knitting, drawing, mystery-horror-sci-fi stories, monsters, kaiju, booze, cooking and animals. 
*
Dislikes: *Poems, centipedes, hipters....
*
Fun fact*:  I'm stationed in the UK at the moment, although I am a true an honest herspanic.
*
Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: Y-yes?

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:*  Maybe. I'm not sure what my work situation will be.


----------



## EI 903 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Name:* Hellblazer

*Likes: *Comics, horror (books and films), baseball (SF Giants), Doctor Who, classic metal (Judas Priest, Scorpions, Queensryche, etc), history, MST3K and the type of movies that would play on there, writing silly things

*Dislikes:* shitposters, the joy of Dodgers or Yankees fans, terrible books, the collected works of Tyler Perry, dark chocolate

*Fun Fact About Me:* I fell off a highway overpass once and was lucky enough to escape with nothing but a year of regular back pain.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: Sure, I'd take something if someone wanted to print it.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Probably not. The only thing I'm much good at is writing, and I write slow. If an emergency crops up I may be able to, though.


----------



## Marionette (Oct 20, 2015)

*Name:* Marionette

*Likes: *Five Nights at Freddy's (obviously my favorite is the Puppet), Team Fortress 2, horror movies, classic monsters, South Park, Moonbeam city, Bioshock, Silent Hill, Gravity Falls, Breaking Bad, Mr. Robot, WWE, animation, WoW, Lovecraft, Edgar Allan Poe, goats and spooky things in general

I can write a god damn book of what I like if you need more info.

*Dislikes:* There's not really much I can think of that I hate. SJWs, extreme religion, pedophiles, Transtrenders, my abusive relationship with the Utah Jazz, my abusive relationship with the 49ers.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I used to tap dance professionally.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: As much as I'd like one, I don't own a 3D printer so no.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Yes.


----------



## Fallensaint (Oct 20, 2015)

I have absolutely no skills except earning money and this thread is triggering.

I will participate anyway and God help you all.

*Name:* Fallensaint

*Likes: *Football, books, philosophy, vidya, cartoons, classic rock.

*Dislikes: *Nothing too strongly for it to be an issue

*Fun Fact About Me:* I made a lot of drinking money in university having friends bet on my drinking skills in downing competitions. 

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: I barely have internet nigga I live in Africa.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Nah, love to but work is too hectic to commit.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Oct 20, 2015)

*Name*: Philosophy Zombie / PHILLY Z BITCH 

*Likes*: Shitposting, collecting rare sanics, calling people out, shitty top 40 music, cute things, _Carrie _(the book and the movie), flapping and nothing bad happening, cooking, music more generally, spending hours looking at Wikipedia articles on obscure topics that I'll never use, learning things more generally, pokemon (talking about it, not actually playing it), _The Book of Mormon, Community, _the Onion, Colbert Report when that was still on, America

*Dislikes*: being asked to list my interests, actual philosophy of the non-zombie variety, furries, sex, drugs, rock and roll, tumblr, _italics
_
*Fun fact about me*: I've never watched any zombie movies or any apocalypse movies for that matter, really, unless _Planet of the Apes_ counts. There are another two things about me that generally shock people but if you don't know what I'm talking about, go ask chat, the chatty cunts in there will definitely tell you.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *No


----------



## MysticMisty (Oct 21, 2015)

*Name:* Misty

*Likes:* Nintendo games (Mario, Metroid, Zelda, Pokemon, Animal Crossing), Chrono Trigger, Star Wars, Star Trek (mostly TNG), the Honor Harrington novels, sci-fi in general, Back to the Future, Scrooge McDuck, Invader Zim, cats, reading, writing, drawing.

*Dislikes:* A Christmas Story, family sitcoms (think Full House and other similar shows), country music, alcoholics, math.

*Fun fact about me:* I love volcanoes and study them for fun. Tornadoes really fascinate me, too.

*Receive a 3D Printable Gift?:* No, sorry.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Yes.


----------



## Jonzun (Oct 21, 2015)

Fuck it, I'm in.

*Name:* Jonzun

*Likes:* Collecting records, independent cinema, Attitude Era wrestling, dark satire, psychopathology, music production, philosophy lectures, discussing the concept of authenticity in art, 8-bit / 16-bit video games, abstract computer generated art, deadpan humour, Werner Herzog, herbs 

*Dislikes:* @Philosophy Zombie saying that they dislike listing their interests before me even though it's something we both agree on

*Fun fact about me: *I once spent the night drunk at a 24 hour festival of worship held in the church I used to live next door to. Watching groups of young women playing in a drum circle whist wrapping each other in ribbons and crying hysterically over how much they love Jesus is something I'll never forget.

*Receive a 3D Printable Gift?:* I like the idea but no thanks.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Not this time round, sorry.


----------



## GV 002 (Oct 21, 2015)

Count me the fuck in!

*Name:* Chanbob

*Likes: *History, Vikings, art, militaria, tigers, bushcraft, tanks, nature, black/death/prog/classic/heavy/folk metal, cider, meat, rum and Sean Bean.

*Dislikes:* Pandas, pop music, anime, Keith Lemon, feminists, peas, Tories and Sharon Osbourne.

*Fun Facts About Me:*

I live in the UK.  Bugger blimey wanker.
I'm a Viking reenactor.
I draw stuff and ink it onto people's skin for money.  With needles.
*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No, ta.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* If I'm given enough notice, yes.


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 22, 2015)

*Name:* ShiningPokeStar (Shiny, Poke, Star, whatever is fine, too!)
*Likes:*
-_Vidya Games:_ Mario, Sanic (classic), Mega Man (both classic and X series, especially Roll, Zero, Protoman, Axl (no relation to either rose  )and Iris (favorite characters)), Pokemon, Street Fighter, Fatal Fury (both the first few games and the anime movies)
-_Anime: _Old school stuff, such as Speed Racer and anything animated by Masami Oobari (giant robots and sexy babes are always appropriate!)
-_Music:_ Madonna, Guns N' Roses, Lady GaGa, Motley Crue, Katy Perry (to some extent, but her recent stuff is kinda "meh" at best),
-_Other:_ Riffing, drawing (ranging from cartoony to manga), makeup, reading, ranting, Scott McNeil (top-tier voice actor), being a lazy bones, laughing, crying, and screaming.
*Dislikes: *JERKS, chocolate with nuts/peanut butter (Make a SpongeBob joke and I'll snap your neck), pushovers, extreme horror, ess jay dubyas (parodies are definitely okay, though), and the like.
*Random Fun Fact(s):*
-My name came from being a Pokemon weeb when I was 14/15.
-I can make a mean casserole out of any leftovers.
*Receive a 3D Printable Gift:* HELL NAW
*Can you be an X-Mas Spirit Bot:* If push comes to shove, why not?


----------



## StanCommodore (Oct 24, 2015)

Ah fuck, here goes nothing.

*Name:* StanCommodore

*Likes: *Dogs, cats, lizards, chickens, pretty much any animal ever, biology and medicine, literature, _Breaking Bad/Better Call Saul_, the Cohen Brothers, Radiohead, unintentional comedy, cooking, Christmas and Thanksgiving, gawking at MaFa.com, nature, documentaries, chill piano music.

*Dislikes:* Sanctimony in any form, rudeness, people who can't keep it in their goddamn pants, modern country music, grammar errors, beets.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I used to be really big into vidyagaems, but I gradually lost interest and now barely ever play them.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No thanks.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *Sure.


----------



## cheersensei (Oct 25, 2015)

*Name:* cheersensei

*Likes: *Video games (Legend of Zelda series and Bioshock are the biggest ones), Dungeons & Dragons, Tabletop games/gaming, Mystery Science Theater 3000, Owls, Star Trek,  Supernatural, Karl Pilkington, Dr. Who, anime, Firefly/Serenity, The Dresden Files, Watchmen/Minutemen comic series.

*Dislikes:* Hipsters, idiots, My Little Pony, rude people.

*Fun Fact About Me: *I like sewing, crocheting, drawing and crafting in general.  

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## amandahugenkiss (Oct 25, 2015)

*Name:* amandahugenkiss

*Likes: *Transformers (particularly Prime, G1 and RID2015), Pokemon, European Comics, Hellboy, Wrinkly Dogs, The works of but not limited to: Juanjo Guarnido, Arthur de Pins, Alessandro Barbucci, Patrick Nagel and Mike Mignola

*Dislikes:* Right off the top of my head: Tumblrtots and SJWs. Otherwise I'm cool with most anything.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I took basic Japanese and German language classes way back then, and can speak and understand a bit of both. 
*
Receive a 3D Printable gift?:* No.
*
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Oct 30, 2015)

*Name: *TheMightyMonarch

*Likes: *Netflix, video games, alcohol, high heel shoes, being fashionable, watching awful movies, sleeping, drinking coffee, peace and quiet, 80s sounding music, seafood, making fun of pretentious people and edgelords, cringe humor, watching documentaries.  

*Dislikes: *Loud people, people who only talk about themselves, both SJWs and conservatards, raisins, people who love playing the victim, my hometown, the fact that my hair has been horrible for the last couple of weeks, I can go on but I don't want to write a novel.

*Fun Fact About Me: *When I was 21, I got my wisdom teeth pulled. Afterwards, I got massively dehydrated and I couldn't keep down anything, including water and ibuprofen (Ever tried throwing up those gell pills? Not fun). Had it not been for the IV I got a few days later, I would've been on my way for some massive organ failure.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?: *No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *Nah, I'm good. Maybe next year though.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Oct 30, 2015)

*Name:* LagoonaBlue

*Likes: Germany, collecting things, foreign food, sleep, watching sitcoms, winding up my closest friends, banter.*

*Dislikes:* Two faced people, hypocrites, arrogant people, MINIONS (the little yellow things that is).

*Fun Fact About Me:* I'm trying to teach myself German at the current moment.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## SP 199 (Oct 30, 2015)

Alright it's been a while since @Surtur updated the list so since I last updated my list of organisation +4 we have 59 people who've put their names forward.

Also as I was going through the thread making note of who can receive 3D gifts or can be the X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000 I noticed a few people didn't know what the X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000 was so in case there's some lazy bastard who just copied the list and didn't read the entirety of the original post here's the basic gist.

Anyone who volunteers as the X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000 is basically our contingency plan in case someone's partner can't fulfil their side of the exchange


----------



## Surtur (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah I need to update that list. We still have a minute until sign ups are over though


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 30, 2015)

All right, I'm in.

*Name: BOLDYSPICY!*

*Likes: *techno/electronica, Daft Punk, video games (I love most of them, but Pokemon, Etrian Odyssey, Zelda, Harvest Moon are my staples), D&D, World of Darkness (Promethean: The Created is my FAVORITE), art, spicy food, MST3K, pufferfish, macabre/horror stuff, frenzied berserkers

*Dislikes: *inter-forum drama, mental institutions, ultra-conservatives, cockroaches, hot weather

*Fun Fact About Me: *I have to stay away from GamerGate threads due to a combination of my inability to not sperg about video games & rabid SJW tendencies.

*Receive a 3D Printable Gift*: No. 

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: If I need to be.


----------



## voiceguy (Nov 1, 2015)

*Name:* voiceguy

*Likes: *Puzzle-oriented PC games with kick-ass plots (yes, they do exist), all kinds of science fiction & horror movies (one exception, see below), Mystery Science Theater 3000 and all things MSTie (Rifftrax, Cinematic Titanic, etc), baiting Brad Watson until he gibbers like the madman he is, doing voice work and song parodies for any kind of online virtual/machinema cinema, writing.

*Dislikes:* Idiots (present company excluded), "found footage" horror films, excessive pornography.

*Fun Fact About Me:* Like my kiwi mixed with strawberry -- tell the admins to get to work on that.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Not this year, let's see how this works out (e.g., my idea of a gift could suck).


----------



## NanoBlockEnthusiast (Nov 1, 2015)

Surtur said:


> Yeah I need to update that list. We still have a minute until sign ups are over though


I thought sign ups ended on the 20th of November?


----------



## Surtur (Nov 1, 2015)

NanoBlockEnthusiast said:


> I thought sign ups ended on the 20th of November?



And it's the first we still have almost 3 weeks


----------



## Squealer (Nov 1, 2015)

Sure why not? i 'all update this post when I get access to an actual computer and not a tablet


----------



## GG Allin (Nov 3, 2015)

Guess I'll join in too.

*Name:* GG Allin

*Likes: *Traveling, heavy/doom/stoner/sludge/drone/folk/thrash/black/progressive metal, cats, raccoons, Meshuggah, PC and consolegames, painting, writing and drawing, singing, Regular Show, Kalashnikovs, GG Allin, classical music and body modifications.

*Dislikes:* Tumblr, feminists.

*Fun Facts About Me: 

1.* I've broken nearly every bone in my body.
*2. *I'm colourblind.
*3. *I once painted paintings while on drugs, like acid, cocaine, shrooms, XTC etc, like some dude once did. I sold the paintings and donated the cash to charity.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *No.


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 3, 2015)

*Name: *Sigyn

*Likes: Art, Memes, Books, Mythos, Opera, Fucking dynastias mom*

*Dislikes: not fucking dynastias mom, tumblrites*

*Fun facts:* I sing opera (Soubrette/Light Lyric Soprano) and do it fairly well (I think) but lack the social skills needed to join my college's choir.
I'm learning how to digital art rn

*3D printer: *nope.

*Xmas spirit bot 9000: *If you're desperate and give me enough time, yeah sure. Also @Surtur idk if you still need one but I'd be happy to help you with assigments and stuff


----------



## EnixSquared (Nov 5, 2015)

*Name:* Enix

*Likes: *Video games, animu, mangu, horror, Mother series, Dragon Ball Z, Paper Mario, CWC, boxing, American football(Green Bay Packers specifically), weasels/ferrets, singing

*Dislikes:* Hipsters, tumblrites, feminism, extremists of any sort, vegans

*Fun Fact About Me:* I've been hit by a car and shot in the eye with a BB gun, good times. Also cosplayed as liquid Chris at a convention and some severely autistic guy thought I was the real one. He was nice though. 

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* I suppose yeah, I've got a little bit of free time every now and then


----------



## The Master Debater (Nov 6, 2015)

*The Master Debater

Likes:* Most music, especially rap, anime, most stories, sci-fi stories are some of my favorite ones.  Writing good and purposely bad stories. Bethesda games, New Vegas, CSGO, Dishonored, XCOM, Hotline Miami, shit with Lovecraftian elements in it, Jazz, Alfred Hitchcock, weapons and anything military, Nazi fashion (Hugo Boss yes), humor, America, and the darkwebonet.

*Dislikes:* Super edgy things, overly political works of art, annoying fanbases, blatant fetishism


*Fun Facts:*

*I'll read just about anything. Just send it.*
*I'm bad at drawing*
*I'm not liked by the Deep thoughts mods*
*I like to parody everything*
*Most of my words don't make sense*
*Anonymous is shit*
*
3D Printer: no
XMAS Bot: maybe, idk*


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Nov 6, 2015)

*Name:* Flamesoul

*Likes: *Skyrim, Pokemon (Lucario and Raichu are baes), cats, warrior cats, drawings of my OCs (*hint hint nudge nudge* *secretly slips this link over to you* ), the color purple, drawing cats n stuff!!, Creature Feature (the gothic rock band), outer space

*Dislikes:* PewDiePie (ew ew ew ew so gross), whiny preteen brats on tumblr, tumblr in general, bronies, SU fandom, winter (mostly the cold weather really)

*Fun Fact About Me:* 
-I just turned 20 today o_0
-I was reeeaaaally close to becoming one of the dreaded SJWs on tumblr earlier this year.....
-Also I'm kinda lazy lol, oopsies

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: Unfortunately, no :/

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Yeah, I can do about two


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Name:* Hunger Mythos *Dollars2009*

*Likes: *MGS3, Silent Hill, Undertale, Twin Peaks, Trailer Park Boys, corgies (Pembroke Welsh and Cardigan), Yakul (Princess Mononoke), whiskey, mead, coffee, bones, taxidermy, dead things, Necromancy, Lovecraftian spookiness, vikings, beards, eyepatches, chicken fingers, snow/winter.

*Dislikes:* Coconuts, babies, bullies, Doritos, summer/hot weather, running out of booze and chicken fingers.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I'm deaf in my left ear.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No.


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 6, 2015)

Dollars2009 said:


> bones


----------



## The Master Debater (Nov 6, 2015)

How do you select a giftee?


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 6, 2015)

The Master Debater said:


> How do you select a giftee?



Surtur draws them randomly, and only the gift giver knows who their gift will be for.


----------



## The Master Debater (Nov 6, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Surtur draws them randomly, and only the gift giver knows who their gift will be for.


That sounds really cool, actually.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Nov 7, 2015)

*Name* - Grand Number of Pounds or GNOP

*Likes* - foreign languages, sci fi, comic books, classic literature, guns, knives, classic rock, classical music (Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, Chopin & Handel), funny lolcows, open-minded people, Chinese, Indian and Mexican food, most animals
*
Dislikes* - SJW's, ADF, Marjan, know-it-alls, bigots
*
Fun facts* - I used to work at an amusement park (no, it's not as fun as it sounds), I play trombone and I'm learning Spanish
*
Receive a 3D printable gift* - no
*
Can you be a X-Mas spirit bot 9000* - no


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 8, 2015)

*Name - *faggotlord aka crazybitch aka pyschosexual dudebro aka Dork Of Ages

*Likes - *Vidya, vidya music, vidya stories, vidya. Persona 3/4 (I am casual tho I did play 1/2 for a bit. Also played SMT Nocture and Digital Devil Saga too), Fallout (3 is more my alley most of the time), Danganronpa (only played 1 tho), Phoenix Wright (right now on Justice For All), Metal Arms: GiTS (that was the shit), Grand Theft Auto (played all at one point or another, but I only bothered to complete IV and V). There are probably more stuff that I am forgetting, oh well.
Some anime at the side, though right now I only remember watching So Ra No Wo To, something called Zvezda, Lain, Death Parade and Madoka for now.
I like music (folk and indie-ish stuff like Beltaine or Jose Gonzalez are pretty nice to hear.), reading about business, economics and marketing theories (though I would totally suck at explaining stuff), talking with people online, playing, watching and reading zombie stuff like The Walking Dead. Other TV shows I like are Breaking Bad/Better Call Saul... and disaster documentaries on History Channel (they are my guilty pleasure), snacks like Doritos and Monster (i am a lazy nerd). Oh, and lolcows. Especially SJW Carrercows ones like Brianna Wu. If somehow this isn't enough info, you can take a look at my post history.

*Dislikes - *Tumblr SJWs, overreaction over trivial matters, unfunny autists, autistic infightings.

*Fun facts - *I am currently learning how to make a visual novel, specifically messing around with Ren'Py. I might make one for this Secret Santa! Though I can't do art, so no anime moe style for you. Sorry. Writing might be a little awkward since... well I am not a writer, haha. Oh yeah, I speak Portuguese I guess. Olá.

*Receive a 3D printable gift - *As long as it's not a 3D sex dick from the White House, sure. But seriously, no.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000 - *No.


----------



## admiral (Nov 9, 2015)

*Name:* admiral

*Likes: *Classic Rock, Vivaldi, Tchaikovsky, Russian Literature, Renaissance literature, Keats, War Poetry, Marvel Comics, Anything by Neil Gaiman, Hellenistic sculpture, Ancient History, hot guys, Shakespearian tragedy, lolcows, FPS games, The western European Countryside, adorable fuzzy animals, bland food and Newcastle Brown Ale.

*Dislikes:*  tumblr, unfunny lolcows, Ancient Greek Language, Algebra, ADF, Ironing and whiskey.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I am actually quite short, and I do indeed dye my hair. My favourite thing to do when I'm ill is watch David Attenborough's wildlife documentaries. 

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Nov 9, 2015)

*Name:* Ja'mie

*Likes: *Cats, memes, Starbucks, Hello Kitty, Pittsburgh sports teams (Pirates, Steelers, Penguins), Calvin and Hobbes, The Smiths

*Dislikes:* People that clap at the end of movies, doing dishes, snow, SJWs, bigots, stupidity, self

*Fun Fact About Me:* Budd Dwyer was a family friend. I used to sit on his lap and call him "Uncle Buddy". 

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Can I get back to you later?


----------



## Surtur (Nov 10, 2015)

List updated, because I am a lazy shit. Anyways, if I missed your name let me know, sign ups end next Friday


----------



## KingCasio (Nov 11, 2015)

*Name:* King Casio

*Likes: *Music of almost any kind, Ralph Bakshi, cooking recipes, good conversation, playing guitar/piano/bass/harmonica/drums, beat poetry, shortwave radio, the works of Michael Crichton, VSTs, shoe strings, Doom, rain, fog, and Troma movies.

*Dislikes:* Lazy people, SJWs, and anime. *FUCK YOU WEEABOOS.*

*Fun Facts About Me:* 

I'm an indie musician.
I like eating blocks of paraffin wax when stressed out.
I'm a big stickler about fonts.
*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## MysticMisty (Nov 11, 2015)

Surtur said:


> List updated, because I am a lazy shit. Anyways, if I missed your name let me know, sign ups end next Friday


I'm not on there. My sign up is back on page 3.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 11, 2015)

MysticMisty said:


> I'm not on there. My sign up is back on page 3.



Yeah, I'm retarded. Updated list coming soon.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 11, 2015)

Updated list, miss a bunch of people like an idiot. Thank you based @Sigyn


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 11, 2015)

Surtur said:


> Updated list, miss a bunch of people like an idiot. Thank you based @Sigyn


Get some sleep dude <3


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 11, 2015)

Surtur said:


> Updated list, miss a bunch of people like an idiot. Thank you based @Sigyn


----------



## Surtur (Nov 11, 2015)

Bones said:


>



lol and you too man.


----------



## meatslab (Nov 11, 2015)

*Name: *meatslab
*
Likes: *CATS!!!, dinosaurs, Jurassic Park, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (esp Killer Queen & Kira, Polnareff, and Gyro), Pokemon (esp Nidoking and Garbador), TF2, hot pink leopard print, general spooky scary things, silly fanfiction, lolcows (esp Pixyteri and CWC)
*
Dislikes: *minions, seeing animals in distress, cars, rednecks
*
Fun fact about me: *I broke 4 bones before the age of 6
*
Receive a printable 3D gift?: *Nope 
*
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRITBOT 9000?: *Sure!


----------



## Surtur (Nov 11, 2015)

meatslab said:


> *Name: *meatslab
> *
> Likes: *CATS!!!, dinosaurs, Jurassic Park, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (esp Killer Queen & Kira, Polnareff, and Gyro), Pokemon (esp Nidoking and Garbador), TF2, hot pink leopard print, general spooky scary things, silly fanfiction, lolcows (esp Pixyteri and CWC)
> *
> ...


Added.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 12, 2015)

*Name:* Flowers for Sonichu

*Likes: *Vidya, my favorite lolcows are ADF, Deagle Nation (RIP), taxman, mylarballoonfan, cooldudeclem, Kengle/Watermelon (the bebop and rocksteady to chris' shredder), and Alex Chiu... substance abuse, dungeon and dragons/World of Darkness/Shadowrun RPGs, baseball, punk rock (the cool stuff from the 80s not fallout boy), RPGs in general, burritos and burgers, threads where TrippinKahlua is the OP, trailer park boys.

*Dislikes:* dudebros, country music, Taiwanese bosses, Heineken and Corona beers, tim and eric show, using italics, bolding, and underlining in posts, trollshielding, minecraft, NOT BEING RESPECTED, bugged mechanics, and ween trolling

*Fun Fact About Me:* My great great grandfather was a confederate spy

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: Sorry 

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Double sorry


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 12, 2015)

*Name: *Randall Fragg
*Likes: *Vidya games (Fallout, Xcom, Civilization, Postal 2, Mass Effect, ect), Lolcows (ADF, Deagle Nation, Chris, Assigned Male, Strykerwolf, ect), TRPGs, metal, history (especially modern history), post-apocalyptic fiction, science fiction, paranormal junk (it's not real, but it's fun), animals.
*Dislikes: *Autism, SJWs, powerleveling, rap, anime, math, Nick Bates.
*Can I Recive a 3D Printed Gift: *sadly, no. I think that would cause too many questions.
*Can I be a XMAS SAVIOR: *Sadly, no, I'm already swamped with stuff.


----------



## John Daker (Nov 17, 2015)

*Name:* My name is John Daker.
*Likes: *Music (rock, metal, psychadelic), art (abstract is my favorite, but anything is cool), terrible movies, horror anything, King of the Hill, lolcows obviously (faves are cwc, adf, Shaner (no judge plz), Aaron McCluske, and Brad Watson), shitposting, dank memes, wrestling
*Dislikes: *Boring hipster shit, ultra-sjw's, religious fundamentalists, children and any of the dumb shit that pertains to them, bronies
*Fun fact about me: *I had a dream that I was by Adf's house, but then I realized I must be dreaming because he's a hobo and can't afford a house, so I gave myself superpowers and killed all the dream NPC's.
*Can I Recive a 3D Printed Gift:No*
*Can I be a XMAS SAVIOR:No*


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 19, 2015)

So we're nearing the end of sign ups, and if anyone is gonna back out, its probably best to do it now before @Surtur hands out assignments. If anyone wants to back out or has changed their minds about participating, please contact either Surtur, @Bones @Trickie before any decisions are made.


----------



## Dr.Research (Nov 20, 2015)

*Name:* Dr. Research

*Likes:* Norway/ Norwegian, reading, psychology, research, Silent Hill, Sims 1 & 3, being sarcastic, the occult (Astrology, tarot cards), planners and organizational supplies, Type O Negative, cats, rats, crows

*Dislikes:* whiners, SJWs, organized religion, math, driving

*Fun Fact About Me:* I hate taking classes that require labs.

*Receive a 3D Printable gift?*: No

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No ****

***PS; I know I might be too late but if so, I can be a BOT.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 21, 2015)

Aight, pools closed, we will get to you all soon with your assignments.


----------



## John Daker (Nov 29, 2015)

Any idea when the assignments will be in?


----------



## Surtur (Nov 29, 2015)

John Daker said:


> Any idea when the assignments will be in?



You didn't get one?


----------



## John Daker (Nov 29, 2015)

I did not


----------



## John Daker (Dec 1, 2015)

Help me @Surtur plz


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Dec 14, 2015)

John Daker said:


> I did not



Very late and off topic, but I got mine. :/

Did the users in charge of the event make sure there was an even number of participants so each person could get a partner?

Also, where do we post our gifts?  Do we post them in this thread?


----------



## SP 199 (Dec 14, 2015)

LagoonaBlue said:


> Did the users in charge of the event make sure there was an even number of participants so each person could get a partner?


There was a few problems but they've been sorted and everyone has their partner 



LagoonaBlue said:


> Also, where do we post our gifts? Do we post them in this thread?


Send them to the user who sent you your assignment


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Dec 19, 2015)

Bones said:


> Send them to the user who sent you your assignment



Thanks for that.   I'll be sure to turn mine in ASAP.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 24, 2015)

It's Christmas eve folks! For those of you who have not turned a gift in please do so soon, I will start handing out mine either tonight and tomorrow to get them out over the course of the weekend. Also, I need at least two back up santas, so if anyone wants to help with two gifts let me know.


----------

